# Dedicated Server - Systeminformationen



## misswebmistress (10. August 2005)

Hallo Pinguingemeinde  ;-) 

Ich habe einen Dedicated Server bei Inode.at. Leider bin ich absoluter Linux-Newbie und hätte gerne mehr Einblick in das System.
Auf dem Server läuft Suse 9.0 mit Linux-Version 2.4.19. und die üblichen Webserver-Apps.
Ich kann mit SSH und FTP auf das System zugreifen.
Kann man mit SSH-Befehlen rausfinden, was sonst noch drauf ist, zb Window-X oder sowas.
Wenn eine grafische Oberfläche drauf ist, könnte man theoretisch mit VNC zugreifen


----------



## JohannesR (10. August 2005)

Bist Du dir sicher, dass Du wirklich einen dedizierten Server brauchst? In den meisten Fällen ist einfach etwas Webspace mehr als ausreichend - vor allem, wenn man keine Ahnung von dem System hat. Man reisst sich durch unerfahrenheit oft enorme Sicherheitslöcher ins System!

Trotzdem, um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: In SuSE kann man (fast) alles mit yast machen. Log dich per SSH auf deinem Rechner ein und tipp yast ein. Der Rest sollte wie von allein gehen. Sonst kann man auch viele interessante Dinge mit der dmesg erfahren oder indem man ein bisschen in /proc/ liest. So liefert ein cat /proc/cpuinfo die Eckdaten der CPU zurück, und cat /proc/meminfo plaudert über deinen Arbeitsspeicher...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Wenn ein X-Server installiert ist heisst das nicht automatisch, dass man mit VNC draufkommt.
Denn es koennte ja z.B. kein VNC-Server installiert sein.
Jedoch waere auch das kein grosses Problem, denn man kann X11 wunderbar durch SSH tunneln. Das ganze nennt sich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, X11-Forwarding.

Um einen groben Ueberblick darueber zu bekommen was alles an Programmen da ist einfach mal in folgende Verzeichnisse gucken
/bin
/sbin
/usr/bin
/usr/sbin
/usr/local/bin
/usr/local/sbin

Gegebenenfalls kann auch ein Blick in /opt nicht schaden, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.
Dort installieren Distributoren gern KDE, moeglicherweise auch andere groessere Pakete.

Ob Du einen X-Server hast kannst Du in der Regel ganz einfach mittels *which X* oder *which startx* herausfinden.
Der X-Server befindet sich normalerweise in /usr/X11R6, und in der Regel gibt es auf dieses Verzeichnis einen Link /usr/X11.
Auch wenn das Verzeichnis existiert muss das nicht heissen, dass der X-Server installiert ist.
Einige Distributoren packen X-nahe Libraries mit in dieses Verzeichnis. Also koennte das Verzeichnis auch existieren wenn nur diese Libraries da sind, aber kein X-Server.
Alles schon gesehen.


----------



## misswebmistress (10. August 2005)

erstmal danke für die rasend schnelle antwort   

@Johannes Röttger

Ich habe nicht vor mir einen Server anzuschaffen, den Server gibt es schon, da ist ein grosses e-zine drauf, für das ich seit kurzem verantwortlich bin.
Es ist zwar nicht dringend notwendig mich damit auszukennen, mich würde es einfach interessieren wie alles läuft, um einfache Aufgaben, wie mail-user anlegen usw., selbst durchführen zu können.
Es ist zwar webmin drauf, aber ich hab halt gern den vollen Überblick   
Die Befehle helfen mir schon mal weiter, hab leider keine brauchbare ssh-Referenz mit allen Befehlen gefunden.

@reptiler
Mir ist schon klar dass ich einen vnc-Server bzw. Software brauche um zwischen Windows uns Linux kommunizieren zu können, dafür muss aber ein GUI drauf sein *ehschonwissen*
Mit vnc wärs wesentlich einfacher einige Dinge zu verwalten.

Danke für die tips!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2005)

Mit SSH bist Du nicht auf bestimmte Befehle beschraenkt wie es bei FTP der Fall ist.
Du arbeitest mit SSH genauso als wuerdest Du direkt an der Maschine hocken.
Moeglicherweise kennst Du ja Telnet, SSH ist im Prinzip das gleiche, nur eben verschluesselt.
Dass mit GUI alles einfach zu verwalten ist da kann ich Dir nur bedingt recht geben.
Es gibt nicht fuer alles grafische Konfigurationstools, oder zum Teil nur Tools die nicht das gesamte Spektrum der Konfiguration abdecken.
Grundsaetzlich ist es zu empfehlen direkt in den Config-Files zu arbeiten, und dann brauchst Du auch kein GUI mehr.


----------



## JohannesR (11. August 2005)

Auf einen Server gehört keine GUI - Auch wenn z.B. Microsoft offenbar noch nie von diesem Grundsatz gehört hat. Ein Server sollte so schlank wie irgendwie möglich gehalten werden, schon aus dem Grund dass mehr Software potentiell auch mehr Sicherheitslücken hat.


----------



## canuzzi (11. August 2005)

Ich bin auch der Meinung auf einen Server gehoert keine GUI. Falls du es aber unbedingt machen willst: Ich schaetz mal du hast Windows bei dir zu Hause laufen, dann brauchst du noch etwas um dir die GUI anschauen zu koennen (einen X-Server auf deinem PC), etwas in richtung exceed. Im uebrigen bruacht auf dem gewarteten Server kein X-Server zu laufen, wenn du GUI Programme nutzen willst, dazu reicht der X-Server auf deinem lokalen PC. Aber wie gesagt, eigentlich reicht fuer alles was du machen willst die Konsole aus. Gibt auch im Netz genuegend einfache Anleitungen, wie du was machen kannst.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2005)

Exceed wirst Du nur brauchen wenn Du keine Moeglichkeit hast VNC zu nutzen, dann kannst Du damit unter Windows die Fenster direkt bei Dir anzeigen.
Irgendwie sexy, hab ich auch noch nicht probiert, X11 remote zu nutzen, von VNC abgesehen.
Oft gelesen, aber bisher nicht probiert.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (12. August 2005)

Ich möchte nur eine kurze Zwischenfrage stellen. Die Server bei Inode kosten doch rund 120€/Monat exkl. USt. Warum hast du dir für den Anfang nicht einen billigeren genommen? Wäre weit besser gewesen. Bei hetzner gibts schon welche um 19€/Monat das würde doch vollkommen ausreichen.

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## pfiffikus (13. August 2005)

Hallo Webmistress,



			
				misswebmistress hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man mit SSH-Befehlen rausfinden, was sonst noch drauf ist, zb Window-X oder sowas.
> Wenn eine grafische Oberfläche drauf ist, könnte man theoretisch mit VNC zugreifen


Nix leichter als das. 

Gib in SSH das ein:
> vncpasswd  (Das musst du nur einmal im Leben eingeben!)
> vncserver :1 geometry 1250x970
Die Zahlen kannst du variieren, je nach deiner Bildschirmgröße zuhause. 
Kommt eine Fehlermeldung, "Kenne den Befehl nicht" oder so, dann ist VNC nicht installiert. Dann würde ich auch nix installieren. 
Kommt eine Meldung, dass :1 schon läuft oder so, dann kannst du diese Instanz nutzen. Ansonsten steht auf dem Bildschirm, was zu tun ist. 

Anschließend gibst du in deinem Javafähigen Browser ein:
http://www.deinserfer.at:5801/
Die Firewall muss natürlich diesen Port durchlassen!
Alternativ kannste dir auch auf dieser Seite einen Viewer runterladen, der Port 5901 verwenden würde. 

Nachdem du mit dieser Probe fertig bist, gib unbedingt ein:
> vncserver -kill :1
Vergisst du das, kann sich ein Hacker die eventuellen Sicherheitslücken von VNC zunutze machen und arbeitet mit deinen Rechten!

Berichte uns, wenn du erfolgreich warst! Dann wird dir hier garantiert jemand genau erklären, wie man VNC durch SSH tunnelt und damit absichert. 


Pfiffikus,
der VNC hausintern verwendet


----------

